# What's with the PC bullshit?



## Woong (21/12/17)

Just received email from AHB wishing me a "Happy holiday ". Please don't tell me AHB is so P.C. we can't say " Merry Christmas "?
After all, those likely to be offended aren't likely to be brewers or drinkers are they? 
Allright, off my high horse now.
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Ben1 (21/12/17)




----------



## Phoney (21/12/17)

Happy Hannukah!


----------



## Feldon (21/12/17)

_"Happy Winter Solstice
Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, our best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low stress, non-addictive, gender neutral, celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasions and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all . . .
And a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling, and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2017, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great, (not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other country or is the only "AMERICA" in the western hemisphere), and without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith, choice of computer platform, or sexual preference of the wishee."
_
(http://www.georgebuehler.com/ )


----------



## pcqypcqy (21/12/17)

Festivus!


----------



## Grott (21/12/17)

Does that mean people can still do “Morris dancing”!!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/12/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> Festivus!



I love festivus, especially the feats of strength. Kids are 7 and 10 so I have them covered, and SWMBO takes it easy on me.


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

Woong said:


> Just received email from AHB wishing me a "Happy holiday ". Please don't tell me AHB is so P.C. we can't say " Merry Christmas "?
> After all, those likely to be offended aren't likely to be brewers or drinkers are they?
> Allright, off my high horse now.
> Merry Christmas to all.




It's not about being PC or inoffensive, you're totally misunderstanding why people say Happy Holidays instead of Merry Christmas. 

It's because heaps of people in Australia and elsewhere don't celebtrate Christmas. I mean, why the **** would you say merry Christmas to a Hindu or a Muslim? It's not being offensive, it's just being dumb.

There are enough shitty things in life to get upset about without fabricating new and redundant reasons. 

All right, off my high horse now.

Season's Greetings.


----------



## Grott (21/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I mean, why the **** would you say merry Christmas to a Hindu or a Muslim?
> Season's Greetings.



Why not? Christian country no matter your beliefs. They’ll say “allah is great” to me


----------



## evoo4u (21/12/17)

Question without notice:

Do non-Christians in this country observe Christmas and Easter holidays? Or do they conscientiously work right through...

And do the republicans in our midst enjoy the Queen's Birthday holiday?

Just wondering.


----------



## pcqypcqy (21/12/17)

Grott said:


> Why not? Christian country no matter your believes. They’ll say “allah is great to me”



No, it's not. No matter your belief.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

The biggest Christmas spending is in Japan who are either atheist or follow the strict path of origami or something.


----------



## Pnutapper (21/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> The biggest Christmas spending is in Japan who are either atheist or follow the strict path of origami or something.




Yeah... But they got the story a little bit screwed up along the way somewhere...


----------



## laxation (21/12/17)

I think you've missed the point of the whole "happy whatever-it-is" greeting.

it's a well wishing - have a good christmas, new years, and break from work if you're taking it. Enjoy yourself.

And don't stress over meaningless things like the word being used to convey the message.


----------



## pcqypcqy (21/12/17)

I gots no issues with people calling things what they are. The holiday in question here is Christmas, so that's fine. Other religions have other holidays and we generally call them by their names because that's what names are for.

This site is owned/hosted by an american person/company, and they have a significant jewish population so it has become commonplace to say happy holidays because it's both Christmas and Hunnakah (spelling?).

It tends to be the conservative snowflakes who get triggered and scream bloody murder about this sort of thing. I think they're just a tad over-sensitive, and perhaps need a christian safe space they can go into and hide. Just watch out for those priests though, I hear they can get grabby.


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Question without notice:
> 
> Do non-Christians in this country observe Christmas and Easter holidays? Or do they conscientiously work right through...
> 
> ...




Odd question. My boss says 'have a paid day off - I take it (or get TIL). I don't go to the Hobart show or the Regatta either and when I was in Melbourne, I couldn't give two fucks about a silly horse race.

Happy finding more important things to worry about, everyone.


----------



## earle (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Question without notice:
> 
> Do non-Christians in this country observe Christmas and Easter holidays? Or do they conscientiously work right through...
> 
> ...



Are Christians hypocrites for putting up a Saturnalia tree, hanging a Yule wreath on their door, and singing door to door like ancient pagans celebrating the winter solstice?


----------



## Phoney (21/12/17)

pcqypcqy said:


> It tends to be the conservative snowflakes who get triggered and scream bloody murder about this sort of thing.



That sounds like a damn good reason to keep saying Happy Holidays.


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

@Grott Actually, Australia is not a Christian country, this is a secular nation and there are very clear separations and religious freedoms here.

@ evoo4u I'm not Christian and I'm sure as hell not going to knock back a public holiday if some one throws one my way! I'd say most other folk are the same regardless of religion or ideology.


pcqpypcqpy, manticle, agreed, I am constantly amazed at the things people get worked up about. The original post is the perfect example: "_I'm offended that people are so easily offended!!_"


----------



## Grott (21/12/17)

I stand corrected and are not one of the “worked up people” . I’m 66 now, retired and trying to enjoy life the best I can. 
Worked up?..! Is my ******* wheat beer infected? Now that’s getting worked up.


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

Grott said:


> I stand corrected and are not one of the “worked up people” . I’m 66 now, retired and trying to enjoy life the best I can.
> Worked up?..! Is my ******* wheat beer infected? Now that’s getting worked up.



I even get worked up about _other_ people's beer getting infected!


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

When I was in Israel on the kibbutz I got totally hammered at Hanukkah. 

The next holiday was Purim, in February. I got really excited at the prospect of the Goldstar flowing, but it turned out to be very glum with weird potato pancakes and no grog. Oh the humanity.


----------



## evoo4u (21/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> @Grott Actually, Australia is not a Christian country...



_Wrinkly's point-of-view:_
It seemed to be (a Christian country) when I was growing up. I can remember once a week at school (a state school) we had RE - religious education. We were divided up into 'religions' and off we went to different classrooms for half an hour. The 'religions' on offer were C o E, Catholic, Presbyterian, Methodist, etc. I don't remember any kids being left on the bench un-catered for. It was understood that we WERE Christians, but of different flavours.

So that was a long time ago, of course, but in my mind, Australia traditionally WAS a Christian country, but we're now being out-numbered. To younger folk whose world only started in much more recent times, I can understand the different perception of how Australia is.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

Unlike the UK where I grew up, Australia struck me as a very "Christian" country with heaps of religious schools etc. However I think we can put this down mainly to the catholics.
In the UK, everyone was catholic until Henry the Eighth spat the dummy and cancelled catholicism.
Since then the _Mainland _UK catholic population has come back slightly due mostly to Irish immigration and recently from places like Poland, but catholics are still fairly uncommon there (with the exception of course of big enclaves like Liverpool etc with their Irish connection) - we had catholic next door neighbours and that was actually quite a talking point at the time in Newcastle Upon Tyne. Catholics were, and still are, considered a wee bit lower working class, mostly as a result of their Bog Irish labourers and navvies origin.

In Australia however due to immigration, catholics are a huge component of the population - here in Kyogle for example the church and the catholic primary school occupy a huge stretch of the street front, and same in Casino - look for the tall expensive brick buildings with the JC's mum's statue out front.

Also a lot of the poor kids who got sent out here after the War ended up in the hands of the nuns and the fathers as we have been seeing lately. I'd guess if it hadn't been for the RC's here, Australia would be more like the UK nowadays where nobody speaks about their religion, church attendances are pretty low and the vicar is a funny old fashioned person who potters around the village, not a rabble rousing hell fire pulpit thumper as in the USA and to a certain extent Australia (think Hillsong).


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> _,........_now being out-numbered..


 How do you think Australian Indigenous feel?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/17)

manticle said:


> How do you think Australian Indigenous feel?



Thrilled to ******* bits


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Question without notice:
> 
> Do non-Christians in this country observe Christmas and Easter holidays? Or do they conscientiously work right through...



Speaking only for myself, yes, when I worked for a very large brewery I would volunteer to do the ferment rounds over easter and christmas on the grounds that I don't celebrate either holy day. No, I didn't get paid for it, I was on salary.


----------



## Grott (21/12/17)

What does indigenous mean, it seems always as a reference only to aboriginals. I thought it meant born of the country.
Just asking.


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/17)

manticle said:


> How do you think Australian Indigenous feel?



Well, its a matter of perspective I guess. Like the aboriginal bloke who works for us part time once told me - around last Australia day actually - **** it, thats history, who wants to be sitting in the ******* sun, covered in flies digging grubs out of logs when you can be sitting in an conditioned bar ordering a steak and drinking a cold beer? 
Sample size of one, I know. 
Someone should take a survey.


----------



## earle (21/12/17)

Speaking of Festivus...

Hmm, looks like it might be nearby

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-12-21/christmas-festivus-seinfeld-celebrate-20-years/9263446


----------



## SeeFar (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> _Wrinkly's point-of-view:_
> It seemed to be (a Christian country) when I was growing up. I can remember once a week at school (a state school) we had RE - religious education. We were divided up into 'religions' and off we went to different classrooms for half an hour. The 'religions' on offer were C o E, Catholic, Presbyterian, Methodist, etc. I don't remember any kids being left on the bench un-catered for. It was understood that we WERE Christians, but of different flavours.
> 
> So that was a long time ago, of course, but in my mind, Australia traditionally WAS a Christian country, but we're now being out-numbered. To younger folk whose world only started in much more recent times, I can understand the different perception of how Australia is.




We're getting down to semantics here because it's kind of two different things. 

Saudi Arabia is a Muslim country, by law that is the religion and many laws and practices are based on the contents of the Koran. 

Australia is a secular country, the church is separated from the judiciary and the parliament and the executive. We are free to worship as we please and religious practice does not supercede the law. Of course, many of our laws are based on the ten commandments (steal, murder, etc.) but many commandments are not law (adultery, idols, etc.) and many laws we have are devoid of religious values. So it's not 100% black and white but we are not a Christian or religious country given the separation of powers and religious freedoms enforced by law. 

What you are getting at is the prevailing culture. When I went to school we also had scripture classes based on denomination (shit, I even went to Sunday school!) but you could opt out if you wanted and they were 40 mins a week. Yes you see many churches and Christian schools, in the majority as well, but you also see Jewish schools and Synagogs, Muslim schools and Mosques, Ba'hai schools and their temples, etc. etc. Christianity previals in terms of statistics but that's all and it is also reducing rapidly due to both the reduction in religiosity of society in general as well as the increase in other religions as well as 'alternative' religions (paganism, spaghetti monster, satanism, beerism, Zuckerburgism, etc. etc.). 

I just asked a barman if he had any IPAs as we had a long almost-Christmas lunch. He said "we've got something that's almost an IPA" and handed me a pale ale. 

Prick should be crucified.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> He said "we've got something that's almost an IPA" and handed me a pale ale.
> 
> Prick should be crucified.



well....its got Pale Ale in it


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> I just asked a barman if he had any IPAs as we had a long almost-Christmas lunch. He said "we've got something that's almost an IPA" and handed me a pale ale.
> 
> Prick should be crucified.


 huh? I don't get it.


----------



## Dave70 (21/12/17)

Thankfully most lawful pillars of society pre date the decalogue. Not killing and stealing from one another were hardly new ideas. 

Covet thy neighbor's (metaphoric) ass? What if his ass was a nice beer? Should I not try to emulate and perhaps improve upon it it? Proof the Bible is phooey.


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

Grott said:


> What does indigenous mean, it seems always as a reference only to aboriginals. I thought it meant born of the country.
> Just asking.


Hence the use of 'Australian' beforehand.

And I see it used in many other contexts.


----------



## jackgym (21/12/17)

I received an email from Aussie Home Brewer:

"Happy Holidays from all of us at Aussie Homebrewer!
This Holiday we are really excited to announce that our great partner BrewersFriend.com has offered us 10% off for all our members!
Thanks to Brewer's Friend and again Happy Holidays!"

WTF is this "Happy Holidays"?

It's MERRY CHRISTMAS in Australia and always will be, thank you very much.
One would think Aussie Home Brewer would be the last outfit to fall for this politically correct bullshit.

Jesus wept!


----------



## DU99 (21/12/17)

Its spam from the owners....




..you can turn getting emails off


----------



## laxation (21/12/17)

someone else already has their panties in a bunch about completely ******* nothing
https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/christmas-not-holiday.97364/page-2#post-1494778

get off your high horse mate, have a beer and ignore it if you don't want to receive well wishes.

the only thing worse than people complaining about merry christmas are the people complaining about happy ******* holidays. **** me who gives a flying ****

sorry its been a long week...


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

manticle said:


> How do you think Australian Indigenous feel?


Quite smooth and silky when they are in the shower. You should try it sometime.


----------



## earle (21/12/17)

Discussed further here - https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/christmas-not-holiday.97364/


----------



## Midnight Brew (21/12/17)

Generally over the "holiday season" you get at least 3 public holidays (state depending). Seems easier to me to say happy holidays (several days) than merry Christmas (one day).

Relax and have a home brew, the intentions were good.


----------



## DU99 (21/12/17)

did we all celebrate THANKSGIVING

All remember we are owned by Americians.....


----------



## evoo4u (21/12/17)

laxation said:


> someone else already has their panties in a bunch about completely ******* nothing



Whooshka- what was that? Oh nothing really - just our culture disappearing over the hill...


----------



## earle (21/12/17)

DU99 said:


> did we all celebrate THANKSGIVING


Of course , but we had to get over Halloween first


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Thankfully most lawful pillars of society pre date the decalogue. Not killing and stealing from one another were hardly new ideas.
> 
> *Covet thy neighbor's* (metaphoric) *ass*? What if his ass was a nice beer? Should I not try to emulate and perhaps improve upon it it? Proof the Bible is phooey.



mmmmm...sexy...


----------



## malt junkie (21/12/17)

all this hoo ha about religion. Christmas is all about stopping the kids from breaking shit or burning down the house, between laps with the lawn mower because the grass is growing like a foot a week. Trying to keep the keezer full is near impossible because of the constant mowing, and it's hot. Which invariably means a trip to the pool or beach, if you do survive the sharks and box jelly fish, there's the hour long ride home with 2 kids in the back picking at each other. So again you get home needing another beer or 7. Then there all the honeydos, including the ones you didn't do at whilst away at swap, each requiring at least 3 trips to the hardware, which on any normal day would be fine, but there are crazys everywhere, there can't navigate a car park on foot let alone in a car, then they go into the shops and drive their trolleys like kamakazie. Once in the hardware you better know what your after and where it's located , or bring a packed lunch. Shops in general at this time of year are a complete nightmare, so if you do make it home alive or you were granted bail, you'll need another beer .... or 7. Then you have all those "mates" .... 'just thought I'd drop by for a beer and say merry Xmas'

It's a bloody conspiracy to empty my keezer is what it is!


----------



## Ben1 (21/12/17)

If your culture is completely reliant on strangers on the internet from the US greeting you using your preferred use of words, it may already be gone.


----------



## koshari (21/12/17)

Woong said:


> Just received email from AHB wishing me a "Happy holiday ". Please don't tell me AHB is so P.C. we can't say " Merry Christmas "?
> After all, those likely to be offended aren't likely to be brewers or drinkers are they?
> Allright, off my high horse now.
> Merry Christmas to all.


i say "merry new year", its the greeting that lasts for a week  and after that hot cross buns are available..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/12/17)

Cant wait for this Xmas crap to end. At least on the 26th Dec Easter eggs and hot cross buns will be available


----------



## laxation (21/12/17)

if our culture is getting uppity about whether someone says christmas or holidays when essentially wishing me good luck for [December 23 to January 1 period] then colour me un-australian


----------



## MHB (21/12/17)

a Festivus for the rest of us
Well Seinfeld had to produce at least one memorable line, they had long enough.
Mark


----------



## barls (21/12/17)

threads merged. same bullshit in both.


----------



## Feldon (21/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> We're getting down to semantics here because it's kind of two different things.
> 
> Saudi Arabia is a Muslim country, by law that is the religion and many laws and practices are based on the contents of the Koran.
> 
> ...



Yes there is separation of church and state, but the state and the people under it are still overwhelmingly imbued with Christian values, regardless of whether people are religious or not. Christianity colours our laws and social conduct and, for the great number of Australians of European heritage, almost their every thought even though they are completely unaware of it. It is deeply rooted and persists as the foundation of our culture whether we like it or not. It is the basis of our social indoctrination and its everywhere. 

You say the commandments against adultery and idols are not law. But it was only in the 1970s when no-fault divorce came in that adultery ceased to be a outright crime. And adultery can still be brought up in evidence in modern day Family Court disputes. As for idols and the like, try marching down Bourke Street waving an ISIS flag or a swastika and tell me the police won't get involved.

Soldiers take an oath of loyalty to the Queen who is formally Supreme Governor of the Church of England. The separation of church and state does not give a soldier the secular right to refuse to defend the Queen's titular rights and must be prepared fight to defend them as ordered.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/12/17)

All this fuss and carry on about religion, I bet God wishes he had never made us now.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/12/17)

barls said:


> threads merged. same bullshit in both.


Could have all been spilled on the rant thread haha.


----------



## wereprawn (21/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> All this fuss and carry on about religion, I bet God wishes he had never made us now.


Nah, He would have already known about this conversation for an infinite amount of time.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> All this fuss and carry on about religion, I bet God wishes he had never made us now.


Nah. He's a practical joker and a sadist who made us to amuse himself. Remember he put dinosaur bones in the ground to test our faith since we were all created 6000 years ago etc.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

I reckon the Pope's a Jew.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/17)

earle said:


> Of course , but we had to get over Halloween first


I still haven't got over Brexit.


----------



## Blind Dog (21/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> I reckon the Pope's a Jew.


According to my weird neighbour, the Pope's Auntie is Christ. Which is odd


----------



## Blind Dog (21/12/17)

Feldon said:


> Yes there is separation of church and state, but the state and the people under it are still overwhelmingly imbued with Christian values, regardless of whether people are religious or not. Christianity colours our laws and social conduct and, for the great number of Australians of European heritage, almost their every thought even though they are completely unaware of it. It is deeply rooted and persists as the foundation of our culture whether we like it or not. It is the basis of our social indoctrination and its everywhere.
> 
> You say the commandments against adultery and idols are not law. But it was only in the 1970s when no-fault divorce came in that adultery ceased to be a outright crime. And adultery can still be brought up in evidence in modern day Family Court disputes. As for idols and the like, try marching down Bourke Street waving an ISIS flag or a swastika and tell me the police won't get involved.
> 
> Soldiers take an oath of loyalty to the Queen who is formally Supreme Governor of the Church of England. The separation of church and state does not give a soldier the secular right to refuse to defend the Queen's titular rights and must be prepared fight to defend them as ordered.


Odd that so many of the so called 'Christian values' pre date Christianity and are seen in so many different faiths and cultures around the world.


----------



## Feldon (21/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Odd that so many of the so called 'Christian values' pre date Christianity and are seen in so many different faiths and cultures around the world.



Of course.


----------



## jackgym (21/12/17)

Talk about waterboarding, lmao!


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> Whooshka- what was that? Oh nothing really - just our culture disappearing over the hill...


Plenty of Australian culture where I live. Every second car’s a ute, 20 year old grandmas and flake and chips on every corner, everyone’s a cobber and no shortage of Southern Cross tatts. I can buy pies, beer, watch a footy match on the weekend, eat a Cornetto and talk about smelling barbecues!
Yeah na.


----------



## thumbsucker (21/12/17)

I hate xmas, I hate the xmas jingles blaring from every bloody loud speaker. I hate the fake jolly ho ho ho-inis. But it has nothing to do with Christianity or faith, it is just rampant consumerism that proclaims that Jesus died for our right to spend the mighty dollar.

Now if you go to church, and say a prayer, if you give to those those have less and do so without seeking recognition or recompense then you have my respect and Gods blessings. 

However we always been multi cultural multi ethnic but also secular state. Your religious practice is your private undertaking, you are given the privilege to practice your faith it does not give you the right to impose your values upon others.

I was raised Christian but my father was an Marxist/atheist, personally I am agnostic / Buddhist bordering atheist. I live in area of Melbourne with a large Muslim population, they call be Habeeb (meaning beloved) but they never impose their believes on me and I just treat them as human beings.

So telling your customer “happy holiday” is just recognising the diversity inherent in Australian culture. If this troubles you stick your fingers in your ears and hum really loud.


----------



## mtb (21/12/17)

Good news OP and Co, christianhomebrewer.com is available and ready for purchase > https://au.godaddy.com/dpp/find?checkAvail=1&tmskey=&domainToCheck=christianhomebrewer.com
I'm sure it'll go gangbusters.


----------



## nosco (21/12/17)

My 2 boys go to a Montessori day care/kinder. Its an Italian learning system with run by a Sth Afriacan with workers/teachers from Australia, India, the Philippines and Singapore. They learn about different countries and their customs and holidays. Diwali is the only Indian one I can remember  They also learned about xmas which included an Xmas tree, presents and one of the teachers dressing up as Santa. They didnt learn about Jebus which I happy about. Seems to me the only ones who give a shit about PC or not PC are left or right leaning Aussies.


----------



## GregMeady (21/12/17)

wow this is by far the weirdest thread ever.


----------



## manticle (21/12/17)

Yeah na


----------



## nosco (21/12/17)

evoo4u said:


> So that was a long time ago, of course, but in my mind, Australia traditionally WAS a Christian country, but we're now being out-numbered. To younger folk whose world only started in much more recent times, I can understand the different perception of how Australia is.



I heard a bit on ABC radio a few months back about when they first started to broadcast question time in parliament. Before each session someone would recite the lords prayer (or one of those stupid prayers. I dont know them). The opponents of the broadcast said that instead of asking serious questions, questions could be used for the purpose of propaganda.


----------



## mtb (22/12/17)

GregMeady said:


> wow this is by far the weirdest thread ever.


There have been far, far juicier. The Continuing Rant Thread has had some fascinating chapters and hell, I've only been here for a year, it was juicy before I got here.


----------



## Nullnvoid (22/12/17)

thumbsucker said:


> I hate xmas, I hate the xmas jingles blaring from every bloody loud speaker. I hate the fake jolly ho ho ho-inis. But it has nothing to do with Christianity or faith, it is just rampant consumerism that proclaims that Jesus died for our right to spend the mighty dollar.
> 
> Now if you go to church, and say a prayer, if you give to those those have less and do so without seeking recognition or recompense then you have my respect and Gods blessings.
> 
> ...



This guys gets it. 

This is what I would have written, but poorly


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)

GregMeady said:


> wow this is by far the weirdest thread ever.




Pfffttt...you havent been here long have you


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/17)

thumbsucker said:


> I hate xmas, I hate the xmas jingles blaring from every bloody loud speaker. I hate the fake jolly ho ho ho-inis. But it has nothing to do with Christianity or faith, it is just rampant consumerism that proclaims that Jesus died for our right to spend the mighty dollar.
> 
> 
> I was raised Christian but my father was an Marxist/atheist, personally I am agnostic / Buddhist bordering atheist. I live in area of Melbourne with a large Muslim population, they call be Habeeb (meaning beloved) but they never impose their believes on me and I just treat them as human beings.
> ...



Forget the Buddhist agnostic bit and go full on atheist, God likes atheist's better, they aren't always bending his ear asking him for stuff.


----------



## homebrewnewb (22/12/17)

came for flame war on PC v Console gaming debate - found email contained unsatisfactory salutation, left disappointed.


----------



## Parks (22/12/17)

Feldon said:


> Yes there is separation of church and state, but the state and the people under it are still overwhelmingly imbued with Christian values, regardless of whether people are religious or not. Christianity colours our laws and social conduct and, for the great number of Australians of European heritage, almost their every thought even though they are completely unaware of it. It is deeply rooted and persists as the foundation of our culture whether we like it or not. It is the basis of our social indoctrination and its everywhere.
> 
> You say the commandments against adultery and idols are not law. But it was only in the 1970s when no-fault divorce came in that adultery ceased to be a outright crime. And adultery can still be brought up in evidence in modern day Family Court disputes. As for idols and the like, try marching down Bourke Street waving an ISIS flag or a swastika and tell me the police won't get involved.



What a complete load of garbage. That's exactly the rubbish the religious want you to believe.

Ethics and morality are human and evolutionary qualities and were around long before Christianity. The bible is possibly the most immoral book ever written but lets forget the slavery, oppression of woman, stoning etc that is mandated and claim the few things we still consider moral today.

Christmas is a perfect example of Christianity bastardising something to benefit itself.

Happy holidays, Merry Christmas, whatever - just be kind and hopefully cherish some much needed family time at this time of year.


----------



## SeeFar (22/12/17)

Feldon said:


> Yes there is separation of church and state, but the state and the people under it are still overwhelmingly imbued with Christian values, regardless of whether people are religious or not. Christianity colours our laws and social conduct and, for the great number of Australians of European heritage, almost their every thought even though they are completely unaware of it. It is deeply rooted and persists as the foundation of our culture whether we like it or not. It is the basis of our social indoctrination and its everywhere.
> 
> You say the commandments against adultery and idols are not law. But it was only in the 1970s when no-fault divorce came in that adultery ceased to be a outright crime. And adultery can still be brought up in evidence in modern day Family Court disputes. As for idols and the like, try marching down Bourke Street waving an ISIS flag or a swastika and tell me the police won't get involved.
> 
> Soldiers take an oath of loyalty to the Queen who is formally Supreme Governor of the Church of England. The separation of church and state does not give a soldier the secular right to refuse to defend the Queen's titular rights and must be prepared fight to defend them as ordered.



Christianity may colour some of our laws but there are many that are not. Sliding tax scale, unions, minimum wage, etc. are elements of Marrxism, which Christians will tell you is related to Darwinism and essentially the work of the devil. Christianity colours almost all of our thoughts? That's a pretty massive call and I'm interested to hear the argument that backs it up!

As others have mentioned, a lot of the values and practices of Christianity pre-date that religion and are also found in many other belief systems. Therefore I struggle to see how you can attribute so much to Christianity at the expence of every other relevant element of history.

You relate ISIS and Nazi flags to the worship of craven idols, Which I believe you do so erroneously. Firstly, these flags and symbols have been banned because of the ideology they represent and the violence they command against the ruling state, not because they do not represent the Christian god (are swatikas even banned? I don't think so). Secondly, it is legal to march down any street with a Flying Spaghetti Monster flag, a flag of Ganesh and flags of rainbow gay pride - all symbols and idolotry that is completely un-Christian. I'm not sure your argument there stands up. 

I signed up in 1994. I recall pledging to the queen but I also remember that you had a choice on what you pledged to, I think the other one may have been a bible, I really can't recall. Yes, the Queen is head of the Church but I think it's a pretty big stretch to argue that anyone is swearing the oath to her as the head of a religious organisation rather than the head of state. Secondly, given the Australia Act from 1986 I'd also argue that it's pretty way out to suggest that Australia would ever be called on or would answer any call to defend the Church of England, it just wouldn't happen. We defend the national interest and part of that is supporting alliances, which are often partly based on values. But I'd argue that national interest and national security trumps all.


@evoo4u Culture is fluid and what you see as Australian culture was markedly different to what your grandparents would have called Australian culture - to them their culture would very likely have been British. And if our culture hangs on such superficial things as to how we wish niceties on others, well then we're already fucked, I'd say!


----------



## homebrewnewb (22/12/17)

****
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/12/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> ****
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


Haha
Oh God people are funny things. Or not.... Predictable yes. Like a broken record.
Human patterns like cut and paste.


----------



## earle (22/12/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> ****
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law



Now that we've made it there 

http://www.history.com/news/the-nazis-war-on-christmas


----------



## pcqypcqy (22/12/17)

Now that we've gone past Godwin's law, time to lock down the thread?


----------



## Bridges (22/12/17)

No, no, no this thread has plenty of life left in it. Once the holiday season is over then it can move on to the PC stuff surrounding oz day, then the kids will be back at school so "ba ba rainbow sheep" can get a run. Then maybe we can move onto halal certification. Plenty of subjects to cover here...


----------



## wobbly (22/12/17)

Well to keep the PC shit going they are now wanting to call the Big Man "Person Christmas" for shit sake 

What are they going to do about/call "Mother Nature" 

Wobbly


----------



## SeeFar (22/12/17)

Who is "they"?


----------



## earle (22/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Who is "they"?



I think "they" might be the people who make up shit just to see if they can generate outrage in gullible people.


----------



## SeeFar (22/12/17)

I remember years ago all of those emails that used to float around with all of these "facts" listed out without any references, data or evidence that would get people outraged. They were always about stuff like global warming, halal certification, new world orderrs, etc. 

People just sucked that shit up and put theirr outrage meters to 11. People will believe whatever they want when it suits their biases, regardless of what evidence there is or even more likely, even without any evidence at all.


----------



## jackgym (22/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> Who is "they"?


The leftist PC ratbags.


----------



## Grott (22/12/17)

homebrewnewb said:


> ****
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


Bloody hell.


----------



## jackgym (22/12/17)

Merry Christmas!  group thinkers.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/12/17)




----------



## manticle (22/12/17)

jackgym said:


> The leftist PC ratbags.




Do they all live together in a yurt?


----------



## wynnum1 (22/12/17)

Adolf _Hitler_ was the reason they lost the war .


----------



## thumbsucker (22/12/17)

"Christians will tell you is related to Darwinism and essentially the work of the devil."

This only through the distortion of Christian values by our capitalist society. Due to the dominance of the USA exporting its ideology of capitalist Christianity they have come to define the discourse. Their is a strong argument the early Christians where socialist Are Christians Supposed to Be Communists?. Upon conversion Christians would sell all their property and the profits distributed to the community. This has a long tradition in Christianity, however it is now completely forgotten because through the Protestant tradition evolved the idea that material worldly wealth was proof that God loved you more then the poor who were poor due to their immorality. Yet the bible says:

“For it is easier for a camel to go through a needle’s eye, than for a rich man to enter into the kingdom of God.” (Lk. 18:25)

Look at Donald Trump, he wraps himself in bible and is extolled by evangelicals and feels himself to be first to enter into the gates of heaven. He represent the culmination of what Christianity has become a vehicle for self interest, gluttony and vile hatred of others.


----------



## wereprawn (22/12/17)

Then in true convoluted Christian style Jebus says..... Matthew 10:34, "*Think not* that I am come to bring *peace* on earth: I *came not* to *bring* *peace*, but a sword.


----------



## manticle (22/12/17)

Pork sword


----------



## wereprawn (22/12/17)

The immaculate erection.


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/17)

thumbsucker said:


> "Christians will tell you is related to Darwinism and essentially the work of the devil."
> 
> This only through the distortion of Christian values by our capitalist society. Due to the dominance of the USA exporting its ideology of capitalist Christianity they have come to define the discourse. Their is a strong argument the early Christians where socialist Are Christians Supposed to Be Communists?. Upon conversion Christians would sell all their property and the profits distributed to the community. This has a long tradition in Christianity, however it is now completely forgotten because through the Protestant tradition evolved the idea that material worldly wealth was proof that God loved you more then the poor who were poor due to their immorality. Yet the bible says:
> 
> ...



Note all the blacks and Hispanics and Asians in the crowd.
Also note the ones that look like they are a Falcon short in the Car Park.


----------



## thumbsucker (22/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Note all the blacks and Hispanics and Asians in the crowd.



I was going to polite and not mention "those folks".

PS. A recent genetical analysis of Americans who self identify as White indicated that over 50% contained Negro, Hispanic and Asian DNA. In light of the "One Drop Rule" it invalidates their claim to belong to the master race. Talk about self hate.

But race has no basis in science it is a purely a social construct.

I would wager that many true blue Australian would also fail the purity test. In the beginning there where many more men the woman in Australia. Only 1 in 5 of the First Fleet where woman so most men had to seek the comfort of other men or Aboriginal woman were used when men had the itch.


----------



## MHB (22/12/17)

Thank God I'm an atheist.
Yes I know but it makes as much sense as a lot of the above.
Mark


----------



## wynnum1 (22/12/17)

Atheists living in 13 countries risk being condemned to death,


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/12/17)

The Heaven and Earth Show.


----------



## Dave70 (22/12/17)

thumbsucker said:


> I was going to polite and not mention "those folks".
> 
> PS. A recent genetical analysis of Americans who self identify as White indicated that over 50% contained Negro, Hispanic and Asian DNA. In light of the "One Drop Rule" it *invalidates their claim to belong to the master race.* Talk about self hate.
> 
> ...



Who is 'their'?


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/17)

wynnum1 said:


> Atheists living in 13 countries risk being condemned to death,



And in most of those countries the main tipple is coffee.
I reckon there should be a floor price under coffee, never mind alcohol.


----------



## mtb (22/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> And in most of those countries the main tipple is coffee.
> I reckon there should be a floor price under coffee, never mind alcohol.


Can we introduce a floor price on being entitled to an opinion?


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Who is 'their'?


----------



## SeeFar (22/12/17)

@thumbsucker - you are right to respond the way you did, I should not have used the term Christian as monolithic and you are also right to say the connection of communism to Darwinism is largely a construct from the USA. 

I grew up in the church and the vast majority were simply good people that assisted those that needed it, did unto others but did not proselytize. 

Fundamentally, religion is most often a beautiful thing, it’s the people that **** it up.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (22/12/17)

I know a few people who are very active in the Catholic Church, my mother is one of them.

You would have to travel a lot of miles to find another person who dedicates as much time and effort into helping those less fortunate than her.

Last year when one of my brothers died, during what would have been the most unimaginably difficult time for her, she still went about putting packages of essentials together for the needy.

I don't know how she did it, but she did and it probably helped her get through her grieving.

There's a lot of shit in that church and I don't care much for it myself, but there's some truly caring and wonderful people in there as well.

I sometimes wonder how much the people who put shit on religion and those who have belief in their faith, who quietly go about helping others, actually do to help others themselves.

I know I don't do much.


----------



## Brewnicorn (22/12/17)

Bribie G said:


> Note all the blacks and Hispanics and Asians in the crowd.
> Also note the ones that look like they are a Falcon short in the Car Park.



Sweet Jesus... Just one falcon? There’s a few Ford capri’s missing in the sports car stable there.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (22/12/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Sweet Jesus... Just one falcon?


 You got there before me.

We can only hope this pic is not representative.


----------



## mtb (22/12/17)

One huge mouth right there.. I'd say it's very much a representative photo


----------



## mondestrunken (22/12/17)

It's hard to know what to touch with my barge pole in this thread, but that photo of Donald Trump and his crowd of followers scares the bejeezus out of me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (22/12/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Sweet Jesus... Just one falcon? There’s a few Ford capri’s missing in the sports car stable there.
> View attachment 110596


I feel so sorry for that kid. True capture of uncorrupted innocence with the pure sense to be terrified with reason to be.


----------



## wereprawn (23/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> @thumbsucker - you are right to respond the way you did, I should not have used the term Christian as monolithic and you are also right to say the connection of communism to Darwinism is largely a construct from the USA.
> 
> I grew up in the church and the vast majority were simply good people that assisted those that needed it, did unto others but did not proselytize.
> 
> Fundamentally, religion is most often a beautiful thing, it’s the people that **** it up.


I'd say it's religion that fucks the people up because it's often fundamentally, the rantings of a collection of tyrannical psychopaths.

Good people will do good things regardless of religion or lack thereof. At least atheists who do good aren't doing good for fear of eternal damnation if they don't.


----------



## Dave70 (23/12/17)

mondestrunken said:


> It's hard to know what to touch with my barge pole in this thread, but that photo of Donald Trump and his crowd of followers scares the bejeezus out of me.



Oh, I dont know.
Obama had some pretty scary looking supporters also..






Silly isn't it?

I think trump is a narcissistic loose cannon as much as the next rational person, but so long as we keep playing this game of personality politics over meritocracy, expect to keep on seeing the likes of Trump and that horrible **** Hillary rise to the top like so much scum.


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> ... trump is a narcissistic loose cannon as much as the next rational person, but so long as we keep playing this game of personality politics over meritocracy, expect to keep on seeing the likes of Trump and that horrible **** Hillary rise to the top like so much scum.



We’re voting for class captains all the time eh. Trump is neither meritorious nor popular so it seems yet the American system got him over the line. Hillary seems to be a divisive figure alright but I wouldn’t keep the word ‘****’ set aside for her exclusively (or at all) in a contest between her and Donald in respect of merit or personality. Neither were worthy of the election they both somehow ended up in. Maybe that loon with the gaping mouth has more allies on both sides in the US that we’ve given them credit for?


----------



## Woong (23/12/17)

Well, wasn't that a fun thread?
MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## mtb (23/12/17)

Woong said:


> Well, wasn't that a fun thread?
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


Generic holiday well wishes to you too!


----------



## Woong (23/12/17)

mtb said:


> Generic holiday well wishes to you too!


Don't get me started. .....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/12/17)

Well I think it would be a nice gesture if the Muslims just entered into the spirit of Christmas not on religious grounds just for peace and harmony. And as long as they don't make it compulsory for us to return the gesture for the celebrations at the end of Ramadan a ding dong.


----------



## Brewnicorn (23/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well I think it would be a nice gesture if the Muslims just entered into the spirit of Christmas not on religious grounds just for peace and harmony. And as long as they don't make it compulsory for us to return the gesture for the celebrations at the end of Ramadan a ding dong.




Just the Muslims? Not on religious grounds? Slippery slope eh haha. True meaning of Christmas, everyone needs to buy their neighbour a home brew voucher. If they don’t drink they can buy a cordial & sit quietly. [emoji3][emoji1335]


----------



## MHB (23/12/17)

Dave70 said:


> Oh, I dont know.
> Obama had some pretty scary looking supporters also..
> 
> 
> ...


Don't mind you having an opinion on Donald or Hillary - the use of **** rather than giving a reason for not liking her is well a bit cheesy... perhaps even cringe worthy.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (23/12/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> Just the Muslims? Not on religious grounds? Slippery slope eh haha. True meaning of Christmas, everyone needs to buy their neighbour a home brew voucher. If they don’t drink they can buy a cordial & sit quietly. [emoji3][emoji1335]


I have had seasons greetings from ex business associates, Chinese, (atheist) Indian (both Hindu and Sikh) non from Indonesian Muslim's who I have done business with in the past, though that could have been because of the pigskin shoes I sold them, how was I to know Halal went as far as shoes!


----------



## manticle (23/12/17)

MHB said:


> Don't mind you having an opinion on Donald or Hillary - the use of **** rather than giving a reason for not liking her is well a bit cheesy... perhaps even cringe worthy.
> Mark


Lizard?


----------



## Bribie G (23/12/17)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well I think it would be a nice gesture if the Muslims just entered into the spirit of Christmas not on religious grounds just for peace and harmony. And as long as they don't make it compulsory for us to return the gesture for the celebrations at the end of Ramadan a ding dong.



Looks more like Hillsong dropkicks.


----------



## mondestrunken (23/12/17)

Brewnicorn said:


> True meaning of Christmas, everyone needs to buy their neighbour a home brew voucher. If they don’t drink they can buy a cordial & sit quietly. [emoji3][emoji1335]


And verily Brewnicorn did revealeth that the true meaning of Christmas is turning water into beer in thine own stable.


----------



## snails07 (23/12/17)

Woong said:


> Just received email from AHB wishing me a "Happy holiday ". Please don't tell me AHB is so P.C. we can't say " Merry Christmas "?
> After all, those likely to be offended aren't likely to be brewers or drinkers are they?
> Allright, off my high horse now.
> Merry Christmas to all.


Merry christmas and happy holidays!
It sounds like you're offended?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Woong (23/12/17)

snails07 said:


> Merry christmas and happy holidays!
> It sounds like you're offended?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


Uh?


----------



## manticle (23/12/17)

Season's greetings everyone


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/12/17)

Merry Gristmass and a happy new beer.

maybe they should have gone with that ^. May have avoided another rant thread.


----------



## TSMill (23/12/17)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Merry Gristmass and a happy new beer.
> 
> maybe they should have gone with that ^. May have avoided another rant thread.



What's wrong with a hoppy new beer?

I'm offended that you are projecting emotional states on to me.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (23/12/17)

TSMill said:


> What's wrong with a hoppy new beer?
> 
> I'm offended that you are projecting emotional states on to me.


haha. and a neutral new beer? nah.
Merry Gristmass and a Hoppy New Beer. That is perfect.


----------



## SeeFar (23/12/17)

Woong said:


> Uh?


He’s pointing out that youve become offended about not offending people. 

Rather ironic, wouldn’t you say?


----------



## Woong (24/12/17)

SeeFar said:


> He’s pointing out that youve become offended about not offending people.
> 
> Rather ironic, wouldn’t you say?


Uh?


----------



## Grott (24/12/17)

Question in need of answer. How does this “happy holiday” work if you are not having holidays? Eg retired, unemployed, having to work through etc.

So “happy/merry to what ever you fancy at this time of the year everyone”


----------



## knot_gillty (24/12/17)

Religion and politics are two things I hate talking about! Here we have them both in the one.... 

I’m the least religious person I know. Having said that, we still celebrate Christmas and Easter, I still wish people a merry Christmas and happy Easter and also tell them I hope they have a great holiday period/season etc. I can see both sides of the petty argument but don’t understand why so many of you are getting worked up by it all. 

Over this holiday period I wish you all a merry Christmas and a happy new year, stay safe on the road, watch the waves if you’re rock fishing and be ******* kind to each other. Have a beer, have a mead, have another shrimp on the barbie.


----------



## SeeFar (24/12/17)

Yeah, it does get massively overplayed. I have friends from all cultures and walks of life and I don't know any one that would get pissed about being wished happy whatever-religious-festival-of-the-day. Just as I wouldn't get upset if I was wished happy Diwali or Eid. 

I think the people who insist on being PC at all costs and the people who get pissed off at people being PC secretly want to have each other's babies.


----------



## justatad (24/12/17)

Merry Xmas everyone.


----------



## manticle (24/12/17)

Grott said:


> Question in need of answer. How does this “happy holiday” work if you are not having holidays? Eg retired, unemployed, having to work through etc.
> 
> So “happy/merry to what ever you fancy at this time of the year everyone”



Happy everday Grott


----------



## droid (24/12/17)

I'm just happy to get a few days off...


----------



## earle (24/12/17)

I didn't get an email - not sure whether to be sad, offended or happy - so confusing. Oh well ...


----------



## nosco (24/12/17)

justatad said:


> View attachment 110618
> Merry Xmas everyone.



Thats on my Tshirt that I where every Xmas.


----------



## goatchop41 (24/12/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (24/12/17)




----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (24/12/17)




----------



## unwrittenlaw (24/12/17)

http://www.betootaadvocate.com/head...as-to-be-renamed-person-end-of-year-holiday2/


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

It is what it is. A holiday for some and religious festival for others. Some will be offended,whilst the majority will not. Most will be level headed while some (with a valid argument) will be blinked. We all reside in a liberal democracy and have opportunity to express our opinions. Many will not accommodate the “other” which is ironic for a Christmas holiday/tradition/pagan festival. Enjoy the time off for those that have it. But my manifest is always drink good beer and do no harm.
Cheers
Elz


----------



## lost at sea (24/12/17)

just be grateful for ya ******* holiday.


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

Alternatively, here’s an idea; drop your pants, take off your shirt and get naked. Never seen a person in the nude (especially in a group) besmirch another’s religion, ethnicity, culture etc. Perhaps politics should be done this way? At a minimum it’s worth trying brewing this way (OH&S issues aside!), how about a group brew! It should/would break down the last of the barriers here!?? Bare all Christmas and a ballys new year.
Cheers Elz


----------



## madpierre06 (24/12/17)

Elz said:


> Alternatively, here’s an idea; drop your pants, take off your shirt and get naked. Never seen a person in the nude (especially in a group) besmirch another’s religion, ethnicity, culture etc. Perhaps politics should be done this way? At a minimum it’s worth trying brewing this way (OH&S issues aside!), how about a group brew! It should/would break down the last of the barriers here!?? Bare all Christmas and a ballys new year.
> Cheers Elz



Didn't you read all the comments about ticks and leeches from most recent QLD swap????


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

And the mozzies


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

All maner of scratching


----------



## madpierre06 (24/12/17)

And fire jumping.


----------



## pcqypcqy (24/12/17)

You scratch my back, I'll scratch yours.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/12/17)

What happens at case swap, stays at case swap.


----------



## manticle (24/12/17)

I've seen some members here off forum. I don't wish to see members.

If it gets too late at night and too close to the spit or fire - could be members in embers.


----------



## madpierre06 (24/12/17)

Or hoals in coals. And we've had kilts up here, worn Scot style.


----------



## MHB (24/12/17)

Woong said:


> Just received email from AHB wishing me a "Happy holiday ". Please don't tell me AHB is so P.C. we can't say " Merry Christmas "?
> After all, those likely to be offended aren't likely to be brewers or drinkers are they?
> Allright, off my high horse now.
> Merry Christmas to all.



I bet "AHB" is very sorry they were even polite
8 pages of this shit - often thought the best collective noun for a group of AHB'ers is a whinge!
Mark

Have a happy whatever - I'll be happier staying the hell out of this thread
M


----------



## Elz (24/12/17)

Isn’t it the “spirit” (IIPA/triple etc..) of Christmas that combines us all


----------



## SeeFar (24/12/17)

MHB said:


> I bet "AHB" is very sorry they were even polite
> 8 pages of this shit - often thought the best collective noun for a group of AHB'ers is a whinge!
> Mark
> 
> ...



They sell advertising based on the amount of clicks, thread views and posts. 

Pretty sure they love threads like this.


----------



## Yuz (24/12/17)

thought I'd throw in my opinion on the matter...


----------



## manticle (25/12/17)

To summarise: merry fucken christmas and happy holidays ya whingen fucken carnts, eh?


----------



## earle (25/12/17)

Yuz said:


> thought I'd throw in my opinion on the matter...


TEN...SHUN


----------



## nosco (25/12/17)

Merry Gristmass and a Happy Brew Year to every one! SKOL!


----------



## earle (25/12/17)

manticle said:


> To summarise: merry fucken christmas and happy holidays ya whingen fucken carnts, eh?


How dare you call me a carrot. Carrots are what reindeer eat.


----------



## manticle (25/12/17)

I thought reindeer ate mint pies?


----------



## Dave70 (25/12/17)

MHB said:


> Don't mind you having an opinion on Donald or Hillary - the use of **** rather than giving a reason for not liking her is well a bit cheesy... perhaps even cringe worthy.
> Mark



Well, for openers, she carps on long and loud about womens rights (200k plus if you have to pay her to speak apparently), jumps on twitter and proclaims “every survivor of sexual assault deserves to be heard, believed, and supported'. Unless, I suppose, you happen to be Juanita Broaddrick, Paula Jones, Kathleen Willey (depending on who you believe) or Monica Lewinsky, whom she dismissed as a '“narcissistic loony toon'. Pitty about that DNA encrusted dress.. Whats not in doubt is that she has supported her lying, sexual predator and bully of a husband throughout. She strikes me as a hypocritical, disingenuous, megalomaniac. 

And now for her bad points..

Anyway, this shit gets old.

The kids are loving their presents, and my beers have for the best part, turned out splendid!
And isn't thats what Christmas is all about? Splendid beer. 
I mean the joy of children, of course.

Cant wait for Easter!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

nosco said:


> Merry Gristmass and a Happy Brew Year to every one! SKOL!


OK were gotta nail this brew warpage of a greeting. More inputs please? Needs polish.
Merry Gristmass and a Hoppy New Beer?
Merry Gristmass and a Hoppy Brew Year?
oh its all good but just not quite perfect but that's home brew too I guess.


----------



## nosco (25/12/17)

Yeah i should have added hoppy. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Grott (25/12/17)

Love it Yuz


----------



## Elz (25/12/17)

Any day, ******* any day, give me a female president/PM/elected head of state ahead of male; l highly doubt they would be worse then their female counterparts. I’ll call your bluff/ bulshit if they are. Show me any female National leader worst then their male counterparts (on the left) and I’ll convert to the right (within reason).


----------



## Grott (25/12/17)

Good comment Elz, would Imelda Marcos as First Lady count?


----------



## Elz (25/12/17)

Shoes aside, less worse (bad English) then her male equivalent; albeit questionable


----------



## Elz (25/12/17)

Nil! To the best of my knowledge female current murdering head of state?


----------



## SeeFar (25/12/17)

How far back in history are we allowed to go here?

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Empress_Dowager_Cixi


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

We as brewers should all be aware of Ninkasi. Ancient Goddess of Beer.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninkasi


----------



## Blind Dog (25/12/17)

Elz said:


> Any day, ******* any day, give me a female president/PM/elected head of state ahead of male; l highly doubt they would be worse then their female counterparts. I’ll call your bluff/ bulshit if they are. Show me any female National leader worst then their male counterparts (on the left) and I’ll convert to the right (within reason).


Thatcher. Meglomanic with a handbag
May. Waste of f***** space. No policy, no ideas, no support in her own party.
Gillard. So divisive they invited Ruddock back
H Clinton. Lost to f****** Trump. Racist, mysogonistic, self centred, egotistical shit; and they're his good points. 

Women politicians are just as crap as male ones.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Thatcher. Meglomanic with a handbag
> May. Waste of f***** space. No policy, no ideas, no support in her own party.
> Gillard. So divisive they invited Ruddock back
> H Clinton. Lost to f****** Trump. Racist, mysogonistic, self centred, egotistical shit; and they're his good points.
> ...


Sad but true. True but sad? but is it that the pollies are divisive or that any focused view will inevitably piss of people in an enormous devised population? Really who can lead such an inevitable clusterfuck that is population growth? Just wing it? yeah. Blend the have's and the have not's? Someone like that would be shot down as god like delusions etc.
Then people might go for that too! for a short indulge not to be for filled. I'll stop now.....


----------



## Coalminer (26/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Thatcher. Meglomanic with a handbag
> May. Waste of f***** space. No policy, no ideas, no support in her own party.
> Gillard. So divisive they invited Ruddock back
> H Clinton. Lost to f****** Trump. Racist, mysogonistic, self centred, egotistical shit; and they're his good points.
> ...


When did Ruddock join the Labor Party?


----------



## CJW (26/12/17)

Blind Dog said:


> Women politicians are just as crap as male ones.



The problem with female politicians is not that they are female, it is that they are politicians. Coincidentally the same problem with male politicians.


----------



## earle (26/12/17)

Let's get this thread back on track


----------



## MikeHell (1/1/18)

For fucks sake, listen to you mongs, I thought this was a home brew forum. I think the Womens Weekly might have a column you can write to.


----------



## mtb (1/1/18)

MikeHell said:


> For fucks sake, listen to you mongs, I thought this was a home brew forum. I think the Womens Weekly might have a column you can write to.


Did you just assume my literacy capabilities?
I need my safe space now. These words hurt.


----------



## Grott (1/1/18)

It is an “off topic” thread so we can talk any shit we like. “dear, pass me the women’s weekly”.


----------



## SeeFar (1/1/18)

MikeHell said:


> For fucks sake, listen to you mongs, I thought this was a home brew forum. I think the Womens Weekly might have a column you can write to.



Merry go **** yourself and a happy new year.


----------



## Digger11 (1/1/18)

We are so lucky in Australia that we dont have any Muslim terrorists.
I was getting worried when pedestrians in Melbourne at Flinders and Elizabeth were mowed down by a suspicous looking bloke with a big beard, but it is all fine !!!
He is just a lone wolf mentally deranged drug addict according to our wonderful police and that great state leader of ours Dan the man Andrews.
Surely he isnt spending my taxpayer funded Centrekink benefits on drugs ??? That wouldnt be a great refugee prigramme we are running in this country.

I think we should just blame white people who were born here and have jobs, as it really must be our fault. I dont know how i can sleep at night......


----------



## mtb (1/1/18)

I feel like you're trying to make a point, but it's lost on me.


----------



## SeeFar (2/1/18)

We don't have Muslim terrorists? 

Has anyone told the AFP and ASIO this? I'm sure they'll be relieved to hear it.


----------



## TheWiggman (2/1/18)

I haven't been active here in a while, checked back and have found that the entertainment values is akin to the 'good ol' days of AHB' that I was barely privy to.
Is there a difference to being offended and just having the shits? I tire with people going out of their way to be politically correct with the intent of not offending someone. I also tire of people attacking the ideals of those they disagree with (especially the so-labelled 'progressive' types that will threaten harm against people with values that they don't align with), those who actively seek to find hidden meanings in order to be offended, and the generally entitled nature of folks these days. That's how I see it anyway. Even though these people piss me off I'm not offended by them, they just piss me off and make me generally bitter. 

Seeing as you're all well-meaning folk and I'm feeling festive (it was just Christmas after all) I'll let you in on my secret weapon against the big wide world out there: ignorance. I'm ignorant as **** when it comes to being offended. Switch the offensive stuff off, ignore it. A simple source is the featured "news" articles in Snapchat and is good guide on what terms and content to ignore. Some notable words in headlines to ignore -

How to...
Your 'x'...
Shocking
You won't believe...

THESE / THIS (i.e. this is/will/won't or won't believe this')
Anything that's an extreme 

The ONLY...
You _need_
EVER / EVERY 

NEVER
MUST

Even (i.e. don't even / did you even)
Hacks
Complimentary to the above this excludes sources like news.com.au, free-to-air morning shows, The Project, the Herald Sun and well the mainstream media in general I suppose. 
I've learnt to filter a lot of my noise around me by recognising this content and simply ignoring it. By ignoring harmless stuff that that pisses me off I've found - to my complete expectation - that I'm getting less pissed off. As a kicker, being ignorant offends the easily offended so the issue is a win-win. 

I should note that I'm ignorant of things but I'm not unable to be offended. I also recognise the law and what is considered discrimination, and I choose not to offend under these laws even if I don't agree because hey, I'm in Soviet Australia, if I don't want to follow these laws I could move to Islam or something.

A few months back I was at the races and there were smoking hot chicks in spades. Blokes were neatly trimmed, formal wear abounds and 95% of them probably hadn't been to a track since they last overdressed for a similar horse event. Everyone was knocking back booze at a rate of knots and combing their hair on every dunny visit. Between the mist of cologne a bloke maybe in his 50's emerged with an aging straw hat, wearing a pair of Hard Yakka shorts, a trashy button up Lowes shirt and some K-Mart thongs. He was looking through his bets and wading through the piss heads trying to look what was on for the next race. My brother said something like "holy crap check out the threads on this bloke". This bloke did not give a flying **** about what people thought about him, he was there to punt and looked like he was shutting off all the suits and bullshit to enjoy the races. This is an example of how to be happy in life.

Happy holidays? Shift-delete, go check the gravity on my no doubt infected beer.


----------



## mtb (2/1/18)

Hear hear. On all fronts. 



TheWiggman said:


> Is there a difference to being offended and just having the shits?



The only difference as I understand it is, in our common vernacular, use of the former is usually by people who expect others to give a shit.


----------



## Brewnicorn (2/1/18)

TheWiggman said:


> Happy holidays? Shift-delete, go check the gravity on my no doubt infected beer.



Love it all. Welcome back!
Click bait is fucked. ‘This 85 year old looks 25 with this one neat trick... ******* spare me. 
Here’s to being a dag at the races in a few years - If I’m not too busy brewing! Happy new year.


----------



## wynnum1 (2/1/18)

TheWiggman said:


> I haven't been active here in a while, checked back and have found that the entertainment values is akin to the 'good ol' days of AHB' that I was barely privy to.
> Is there a difference to being offended and just having the shits? I tire with people going out of their way to be politically correct with the intent of not offending someone. I also tire of people attacking the ideals of those they disagree with (especially the so-labelled 'progressive' types that will threaten harm against people with values that they don't align with), those who actively seek to find hidden meanings in order to be offended, and the generally entitled nature of folks these days. That's how I see it anyway. Even though these people piss me off I'm not offended by them, they just piss me off and make me generally bitter.
> 
> Seeing as you're all well-meaning folk and I'm feeling festive (it was just Christmas after all) I'll let you in on my secret weapon against the big wide world out there: ignorance. I'm ignorant as **** when it comes to being offended. Switch the offensive stuff off, ignore it. A simple source is the featured "news" articles in Snapchat and is good guide on what terms and content to ignore. Some notable words in headlines to ignore -
> ...


Did you see _Karmichael Hunt there combing his hair on every dunny visit._


----------



## madpierre06 (2/1/18)

Common sense...if ya aian't got it, can't be taught. Good footballer, I think there's a couple cards missing...why would ya keep on rolling the dice on those dollars?


----------



## wereprawn (2/1/18)

n


----------



## mondestrunken (2/1/18)

TheWiggman said:


> recognising this content and simply ignoring it


+1 to this. Some years ago I used to read opinion/letters pages in news limited papers to get an alternative viewpoint but became so angry with it I realised it wasn't worth it.


----------



## Digger11 (3/1/18)

SeeFar said:


> We don't have Muslim terrorists?
> 
> Has anyone told the AFP and ASIO this? I'm sure they'll be relieved to hear it.


It was the head of ASIO who only last year stated that Refugees and Muslims are not what is creating Terrorism in Australia - what ever you do, Don't tell the Aussies the truth....


----------



## SeeFar (3/1/18)

Hahah, yep, so you know more about the terror threat than the Director Generral of ASIO who also happens to be a former commander in the SAS. 

You just _magically_ know stuff that he doesn't. Or, he's being careful with the facts just for shits and giggles and you know how things _really_ should be done. 

With your amazing insights and depth of knowledge, can I ask what it is you do for a job? I'm assuming that you're a leading professor, the head of the AFP or a ground breaking investigative journalist? 

No? What a waste of your amazing talents that allow you to just pluck the truth out of the air!!!


----------



## CJW (3/1/18)

Digger11 said:


> It was the head of ASIO who only last year stated that Refugees and Muslims are not what is creating Terrorism in Australia - what ever you do, Don't tell the Aussies the truth....



Whatever you do, don't listen to armchair experts. I reckon that the head of ASIO might know a bit more about this than most people looking to confirm their own biases.

The Melbourne incident for example, the Counter Terrorism unit is based is based just down the road from where the incident took place and were on site pretty quickly. They were probably there before any/most people on this site. I'll take their expert assessment over the right wing nutjobs on radio and newcorpse pap


SeeFar said:


> Hahah, yep, so you know more about the terror threat than the Director Generral of ASIO who also happens to be a former commander in the SAS.



Apparently more than Counter Terrorism as well, that are headquartered just down the road from the Flinders St attack and were on scene before the ambos.


----------



## wynnum1 (3/1/18)

We have such a shortage of terrorists that they are trying to extradite one back from Turkey would suggest sending to a country with a better legal system who can give a fair trial .


----------



## BAMS (3/1/18)

I like to think of it as Yuletide as Christmas is just a knock off of Yuletide


----------



## Bridges (4/1/18)

MikeHell said:


> For fucks sake, listen to you mongs, I thought this was a home brew forum. I think the Womens Weekly might have a column you can write to.


Well at least I stand a chance of being published in the Womens Weekly. Clearly you wouldn't.


----------



## Yuz (4/1/18)

From now on, I shall refer to my faiv brew as "Allegedly Dark in appearance" Lager.
Edit: Let's just call it ADAL - as not to potentially offend anyone.


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Technically, Jesus was a rape baby.
Its the elephant under the Xmas tree everybody ignores.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> Technically, Jesus was a rape baby.
> Its the elephant under the Xmas tree everybody ignores.



Pretty much the bastard child from a slut named Mary. ( pretty sure i may have upset some Christians some how ) 

https://www.salon.com/2016/04/11/th..._a_debate_about_sex_work_jesus_and_the_bible/


----------



## Dave70 (5/1/18)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Pretty much the bastard child from a slut named Mary.* ( pretty sure i may have upset some Christians some how* )
> 
> https://www.salon.com/2016/04/11/th..._a_debate_about_sex_work_jesus_and_the_bible/



You're pretty safe. Even the most pious Christians are generally fairly benign. 
I'm going for a Salman Rushdie type fatwa in 2018..

*
"A hundred lashes if you don't die laughing!"*


----------



## manticle (5/1/18)

Benign? Who? me?


----------



## manticle (5/1/18)

Just chuck this one in for good measure

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_genocide

Honarary mention to Ferdinand and Imelda Marcos


----------



## earle (6/1/18)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1840918922667820&id=346937065399354


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/18)

earle said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1840918922667820&id=346937065399354



That makes for an interesting read.

Xmas is basically bullshit, unless your a shop owner waiting to sell large amounts of crap that no one really needs


----------



## tavas (6/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> You're pretty safe. Even the most pious Christians are generally fairly benign.
> I'm going for a Salman Rushdie type fatwa in 2018..



Nobody expected the Spanish Inquisition.

Christians are such jovial people


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/1/18)




----------



## Dave70 (7/1/18)

manticle said:


> Just chuck this one in for good measure
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_genocide
> 
> Honarary mention to Ferdinand and Imelda Marcos



Theistic tit for tat gets you knowhere.

Stalin - a conservative 20 million deaths.
Mao - 40 million and change.
Pol Pot - about three million.
Kim senior - heaps. 

Cars - 1.3 million worldwide yearly.
Choking - about 5000.
Deaths during consensual sex - 0.6% of all sudden deaths. 
Members of Motorhead Killed by death, 33.3%.

Coincidence?


----------



## manticle (7/1/18)

Dave70 said:


> Theistic tit for tat gets you knowhere.
> 
> Stalin - a conservative 20 million deaths.
> Mao - 40 million and change.
> ...




Point proved. Specific religions don't kill people. Arseholes kill people.


----------

